# cpuset for 5.3



## coleb (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm looking for functionality similar to "cpuset" but for FreeBSD 5.3. I want to lock a given process to a specific core or specific cores. I wouldn't be opposed to minor patching/kernel tweaking/rebuilding/whatever if needed. Just not sure what the available options are. Thank for any input on this.

~billy


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 27, 2010)

Install FreeBSD-8


----------



## coleb (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks, but that's not an option at this point.

~billy


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 27, 2010)

You can't expect 'minor kernel patching' when the kernel source code is two major versions behind the one that first featured (the entire family of system calls associated with) cpuset(2) (7.1).


----------



## coleb (Apr 28, 2010)

Uhh.. yeah, I know that. I don't believe I implied that I thought moving up to 7.1 was my option. I'm asking for other possible solutions - "similiar to cpuset but for FreeBSD 5.3."

~billy


----------



## foldingstock (Apr 28, 2010)

coleb, you might be able to run the process from a jail, and limit the CPU shares for the jail. 

This is a little on the 'hack' side, but it may work. 

Upgrading to a newer version of FreeBSD would probably be your best option overall, though.


----------

